# TIny, superb, horn amp recommendations needed



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

My high end car audio experience has been with Mac, Zapco and Arc engineered by Robert Zeff which I prefer to stay with.

I do not know all the history I must admit so need some help here.

I have a very limited amount of space for the horn amp, 7"wide, 10" long and obviously only need 15-25 watts per channel, if that much (I can fill my house with great sound from my Edgarhorns and a tiny 10watt Baby Sophia, modded of course, tube amp which might go into our Toyhauler system

I have used a KS mini 125.2 on another install and was quite shocked at how good an H class amp can sound but I know there must be an AB amp that is better. 

This is a temp solution but with all I am doing in my life temp can be for some time to come, everything is liquid, every changing........

Used of course!

Thanks
Rick


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

if you can find one a klw broadway would be awesome, it was tiny and only like 15-30 a channel, but realistically i am looking at the prs-d800, small, good power and still has a high s/n ratio 105 db i think. good luck. i have used the arc mini amps in several customers cars and they do sound good.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

you can pick up the d-800 from sonic electronics for like 159.00


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I would imagine the d-800 is a D class amp and I just cannot imagine one being usable on horns. I have tried many and some pretty costly ones, the most I could tolerate was a few minutes then have to go back to AB or H and the mini Arc's are the only tiny amps I like, so far but if I can find an AB that is damn fine I want to give it a go

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Im running horns w a JL HD 900/5
Full range Class D do exist and sound just as good as AB amps


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Wow, I am really shocked to hear you say that and I do highly respect your opinion.

I have never heard a D class I liked and not big fan of JL in general but I might have to take a listen though it would be hard to convince my 60 year old stubborn ways

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Rick you know Ive been around long enough and gone through various stuff for like ever now..lol. Ive run Genesis Series 3, Helix, Brax, old school MTX Thunder, Arc Audio CXl, US Amps solid State and Tube amps andHighly modified ID amps with OPA627 opamps.
The JL HD amps are every bit as good on the horns as any of the other amps and take up less than half the same space.
Im actually running them bridged off the 900/5--so thats 200 per horn.
Nothing beats headroom.

We have the same friends who always preached about the evils of Class D, but these HD sound really really good.
I have zero experience with many of the other Class D amps available in full range application, but the HD are nice

in similarly related note--not sure if you saw, but when I was in Japan to judge USACi Japan Finals, I got to demo and give feedback to Niro Nakamichi about his upcoming products, including All digital amps. We is going away from classical class A and AB topology in favor of full range Class D amps for his next product lines


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Edited my last post, long days lately, not as well put as I would normally say things


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

U know as well as I do, if I dont like something I dont have any qualms about letting people know. Ive run other speakers bc I wasnt happy with some of the offerings when I was sponsored by ID.
If I wasnt happy with the JL amps, I definitely would have zero issue putting another amp in---but I have found no reason to even consider it---havent even found much of a reason to really look into having the amp modified


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I had a JL 600/4 on my horns for a bit and they sounded excellent.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Since the Arc Audio SE2075 is slightly too big, suggest you find a used Sinfoni 45.2x or this one 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Technically a class g/h amp is a/b...a variant of one.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Not sure if all G/H are created equal but I think the KS Mini Arc's that have an analog switching supply sound pretty dang fine for the size, power, cost. 

As in all things, the cost skyrockets for small steps up the ladder, the steeper the curve the higher you climb up it. 

I am willing to spend a reasonable amount on a great amp but not pay for something I cannot hear driving down the road which is what my dually will be used for, when parked we will be in the trailer chilling out listening to that system(considering horns and horn loaded mids and sub, if I can figure out how to make them fit....less power consumption, more fun


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I got lucky, just bought an Arc XXK 2050 that is perfect for my needs, fits, will sound great, my favorite brand......$87 shipped

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Im running horns w a JL HD 900/5
> Full range Class D do exist and sound just as good as AB amps


x2

3 hd 600/4's run my front stage and it sounds damn good.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Jealous of that deal, nice score on old school arc audio, hope it sounds good.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Eggy hustles, dammnnnn that's a lot of headroom!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

eggyhustles said:


> x2
> 
> 3 hd 600/4's run my front stage and it sounds damn good.


my mids are on a 600/4 bridged


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah but he has 10" midbasses and 6.5" midranges.


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

jpeezy said:


> Eggy hustles, dammnnnn that's a lot of headroom!


300 on tap for each driver in the front stage
4500 on tap for the sub :mean:







Mic10is said:


> my mids are on a 600/4 bridged


sounds like heaven doesnt it? :laugh:


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I ran across a nice Arc XXK 2050 so I have it on the way for the horns. I will have 16 ohm motors on the horns so around 20-25 watts. 

I decided to run an Arc KS 600.2, 400x2, on the mids and one on the sub, 1200 watts. 

A single Black Series 12 is the most I can shoehorn into the console so I hope I have enough bass to be at least comfortable with it. If not later on I might to a blowthrough with something a bit more serious for when the doggies are not in the truck. 

I am a bit set in my ways and just not ready to try D class amps again, I have tried many in the past but it has been some time ago. 

----------------

I am hoping to find enough space in the trailer for at least one 15 if not two but I will need to conserve power so I guess that will be where I try a high output D class amp after all 

I would like to have horns and a horn loaded midbass in it. 

----------------

If I do not find a buyer for my Studevette project I might build it eventually, 02 Z06 chassis, caged, pro tour, very modified foot wells that are very deep. I could run 10 midbass drivers easy and horns would be so simple as there is barely any dash. Put a fuel cell in the rear and use the stock fuel tank locations for some neo 21's IB, now we are a rocking! I already measure it all out, already know what I can do, just not sure I want to build the car as it would take a couple of thousand hours, at least. 

----------------

I still need a set of Edgarhorn Titans one day and a huge horn loaded sub to go with them

Rick


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You'll have about 10-12 watts for them, which is still a good deal.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I would think that too but I recalled a bit of info about how things really work so I asked Eric to remind me since he had some 16 ohm drivers coming in, I forgot the details already but working 16 hour days right now, he said around 20 watts. It does not really divide in half, qtr, etc...

One part I remember, less current flow, quicker voltage changes, better transient response, or something like that, this has been an 18 hour day with maybe 30 minutes of break time...


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I would much rather spend $9k on custom 3-way Ohlins for my race car, which I just recently did

E36 M3, street to HPDE to TT to ....build - Bimmerforums - The Ultimate BMW Forum


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I would much rather spend $9k on custom 3-way Ohlins for my race car, which I just recently did

E36 M3, street to HPDE to TT to ....build - Bimmerforums - The Ultimate BMW Forum

---------------

You know you are addicted to mods when you spent more on coilvers than paid for a complete low mileage M3, well modified, to just use for a bit of fun.....


Or when you worked 17 hours none stop, up late, wake up at 5AM and half asleep start designing an audio system for a trailer you have not bought yet, in your head and when fully awake realize you had some pretty good ideas


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I applaud you sir as when I retire in three years, I'm taking the easy way out. I will purchase the car that I want built the way that I want already. I too have spent many years, and numerous dollars on what I enjoy. Most of the money I have just thrown away as it seemed the more that I spent, the more I made. As much as I love cars, I'm just tired of having several sitting around collecting dust. So this next car will be my everything car. No compromise, no regrets, no dissatisfaction...


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I had a highly modified Vette I love but drove 2k miles one summer, 1k the next, one time last year. I had a very well sorted out race/audio comp car next to it, 2005 with 8k mikes on it, 4 trailers, two trucks, the Studevette project in storage, our daily driver v8 4runner I really love, bought a Miata to put an LS6 into........and building the M3 race car. 

Now down to the M3, new dually, 2 trailers, 4runner, (Studevette is getting sold soon so no longer counting it) MUCH BETTER

-------------------

The Studevette was a grand plan at one time, I have built it in my head, build and driven so much stuff I can see it and feel it, in a way I have already done it and know full well I can so parting with it feels fine, saves me at least 2k hours of work, if not more, beer time instead!!!

-------------------

I love working on projects but not like these past few months, Thursday 17 hours, yesterday 14 hours and these are none stop hauling arse days. Up at 5 AM to finish up some things on the dually, finish packing and see if we can get on the road, 700 miles planned for the 1st day, towing a trailer behind us. 

------------------

I tried buying cars already built and found I just tore them apart and rebuild them anyway so ended up with more work and more money spent and never happy with them in the end (M3 will be an exception but I could of started with a bare shell as using so little stock stuff I could almost just build the whole car

Good day
Rick


----------

